# Bird Specialist Taxidermist-take a look



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey everyone. just became a sponser of the site. im located in SW michigan and do only birds. i do this in order to do top quality bird work for my clients and have won many awards because of this. check out my webpage and let me know what ya think. ill hopefully also start chimeing in more here on some topics also. pm's are also welcomed.


----------



## Soil Sample (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice website, great work.


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice work!! I sent you an e-mail.


----------

